# Das 6 pro vs Das 6 pro plus



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a Das 6 pro currently but want to upgrade as it seems to take a while to correct hard German clear coats.

I have read some reviews on the pro plus but have a few questions of my own that I was hoping someone could answer 

I have Menz2200 and MF cutting pad which I'm using to correct the swirls on a BMW just now, it's doing an ok job but taking a good number of sets to correct,also it is not correcting some RDS the car has.

If I were to use the pro plus, would it cut more, Ie take out the RDS using the same m2200 and pad combo? Or would I still need to move onto a more aggressive compound? Also would it need less sets to remove the swirls?

Next thing is I realise the pro plus doesn't take small backing plates, I have a 3" plate for my pro just now, what do you all do for the small areas when you only have the pro plus? As I was going to sell the pro to help fund the pro plus. 

Thanks guys


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

All things being equal, the Plus should cut faster because at a given speed the pad is covering more distance than it would be on the normal Pro.

From what I've read on here I think the Pro Plus can take small backing plates, it's just that the larger orbit on such a relatively small pad can make it difficult to use due to increased vibration etc.

What size pad are you using on the current machine? It's worth remembering that smaller pads cut harder on a DA, so if you have localised defect removal to do you might gain extra cut by using a small MF pad?


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm using 5" and 5.5" pads on my das 6pro for cutting

But also have 3" spot pads and plate for small areas


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

as said to you on your previous posts that you need to change your compound:thumb: keep your pro DA so you can use the 3" backing plate, and if you get the plus then that's not really going to make a difference just you will have a bigger throw :buffer: which covers a bigger area which cuts your polishing time down:thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

You need at least 2 polishers to do a car, perhaps you could also consider a forced rotation polisher such as flex or vertool?


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

euge07 said:


> You need at least 2 polishers to do a car, perhaps you could also consider a forced rotation polisher such as flex or vertool?


I couldn't justify three machines!

Don't use them enough for that.

I will keep my pro and get the plus,hopefully it'll save me some time cutting harder paint.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

The Pro + is a lot smoother than the Pro to work with. It does take smaller pads but its not very stable.
Somebody is selling the Flex with the LC backing plates on here so you`ll only need 1 machine.
I bought the vertool 12e mini and it was pretty good for bumpers and tight areas.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Soapybubbles said:


> I couldn't justify three machines!
> 
> Don't use them enough for that.
> 
> I will keep my pro and get the plus,hopefully it'll save me some time cutting harder paint.


sorry I meant 2 machines, as in keep the das6 pro for spot pads, and then instead of pro plus perhaps look at forced rotation polisher for that bit more bite, I have had a pro plus before along with a das6 before upgrading to both rupes machines, I don't think a pro plus would be much more of a difference to be honest than what you have


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

euge07 said:


> sorry I meant 2 machines, as in keep the das6 pro for spot pads, and then instead of pro plus perhaps look at forced rotation polisher for that bit more bite, I have had a pro plus before along with a das6 before upgrading to both rupes machines, I don't think a pro plus would be much more of a difference to be honest than what you have


Mmmmm forced rotation and rotaries scare me a little for now, I'm ok with my pro but never used a more powerful machine like that before, I thought the pro plus might speed up my correction a little, the pro does a good job but makes correcting German paints a long process.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Soapybubbles said:


> Mmmmm forced rotation and rotaries scare me a little for now, I'm ok with my pro but never used a more powerful machine like that before, I thought the pro plus might speed up my correction a little, the pro does a good job but makes correcting German paints a long process.


I wouldn't get to caught up on German paints as picking the right combo for your paint and more importantly is getting your technique right so it suits you:thumb: then the rest will follow :wave:


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Just ordered the Vertool 21mm DA from cyc


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Soapybubbles said:


> Just ordered the Vertool 21mm DA from cyc


good luck with it! be sure to update us with your views on it:thumb:


----------



## Ashburner (Mar 7, 2015)

Seeing as you mentioned the paint being tough, I'd step up the compounds to something like Menz FG400, and an Orange Hex Pad/Green or Yellow Rupes pad, and use that with your DAS6 Pro.

As mentioned in here, the Pro+ seems smoother and with a bigger throw which means a quicker time to complete the car, but not quicker cut times, that comes from the Pad/Polish combo.


----------

